# Whats everyone's special Holiday drink?



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I think I migt splurge and try some conac vsop. :al


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Stoli with a Christmas tree in the background.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I drink my Bud out of a glass.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

60 grams of protien with 10 g of creatine... :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Vodka.... while watching Christmas type ****....


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Anything strong enough to blur the chatter of my inlaws!

Usually Vodka or Gin.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

EVERYTHING! Christmas is a time to get drunk and piss off your relatives.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Anything strong enough to blur the chatter of my inlaws!
> 
> Usually Vodka or Gin.


Heck in my case its not just the inlaws its the whole famn damily LOL!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My favorite is Glogg :al; by the fireplace, warm sweater, lots of snow outside...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Rum with a little nog!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Every Christmas Dad and I have a snifter or two of 



May need to get another bottle of Louis Tre for next year.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Same as any other time, a nice tawny port with a fine cigar sitting by the pool. Just wishing it was warm enough to use.


----------



## msad1217 (Oct 23, 2006)

For this year, 42 Below Vodka. I have never tried this and i'm kinda looking forward to it. But usually, stoli martini, lots of it.  

-Manny


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Brandy and nog as well as some decent Bourbon.

:al :al


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

I kinda like the free stuff that's floating around best.:dr :dr


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Rum


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Scotch


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Something with alcohol in it.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

You mean we're allowed to drink? Damnit!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gin martini... straight up ...two olives ... HoHoHo!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> I think I migt splurge and try some conac vsop. :al


I have been told I need to bump it up to the XO, will do. Enjoy one and all!


----------



## mtvtrvlr (Jun 7, 2005)

Bevmo my favorite hobby shop...sipping on my 2nd fiddich on the rocks also picked up a bottle of Evan Williams single barrel '96 thats quite tasty also have some Anchor steam beer...Cheers and Merry Christmas.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

I usually splurge on a few really nice Belgian beers that I normally wouldn't spend the money on. I'll also drink a fifth or two of preprepared eggnog during the season.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Christmas is the time to live-it-up and buy some really good beer. I'll usually get a case or two of some good imported beer that I normally wouldn't buy.

If the wife and I are spending Christmas in England with her family, then I go to Tesco or Sainbury's and pick up a good assortment of delicious UK beers. My wife's aunt and uncle are wealthy so when we visit them, they break out vintage whiskey, brandy, and cognac that costs $300+ a bottle. Thats always a treat!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Rum





PaulMac said:


> Scotch


Surprise, surprise!!:r

For me it's a few great bottles of wine; and some good Ale & Port beers.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

mtvtrvlr said:


> Bevmo my favorite hobby shop...


:r Great turn of phrase!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Scotch


:tpd: bELVENIE dOUBLE wOOD


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

a bit of everything in the "booze ****" thread


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

My favorite is whatever you are serving me... free booze is the bestest


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Since it's summer here I go for chilled beer  And Iced Tea


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Pappy Van Winkle 15 year old.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> I have been told I need to bump it up to the XO, will do. Enjoy one and all!


Go XO if you can.:al


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, and I try to drink everything. Just not all at once.:al


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Rum, rum and more rum! 

:al :al


----------

